# AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467Mh



## thebanik (Dec 12, 2011)

Last year has been all about Sandy Bridge atleast for me, but a week or so back a big package dropped at my doorstep, and with bated breath when I opened the package found out AMD Bulldozer chip FX-8150 in it alongwith MSI 990FXA-GD80. So without waiting for even the right bios, which would have allowed me to disable cores or allowed setting Load Line Calibration and get better speed I simply went ahead with benching. Now since we are talking about AMD hence did not run any benchmarks since compared to Intel it would have been a waste anyways, but even getting high CPU speed is a thrill in itself.

So lets first look at the rig specs :

*AMD Bulldozer FX-8150*
*MSI 990FXA-GD80 * - Decent motherboard which was able to handle the insanely high voltages but it certainly needs a beta bios for overclockers to allow Load Line Calibration and Core Control
*Antec HCP 1200W * - Amazing PSU, worked great during my testing but would be putting it through further paces when I do some SLI benching
*AMD 6870*
*Kingston 2000Mhz Hyper X*
*2 x Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD in Raid 0* - There was no need of using these but what the heck, I said why not,
*CoolerMaster Benchtable* - My favourite product from Coolermaster stable,
*CoolerMaster Quick Fire Mechanical Keyboard *- Small and works great for my needs,
*Madcatz Cyborg RAT9 Wireless Mouse* - Awesome Mouse, works like a charm.


And finally this is the score, sadly without disabling cores there is nothing better that I was able to do, , so would certainly be trying again either with some other board or with updated bios in the coming weeks....

*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/904ee48eed3dc08.jpg​
And some component pics followed by frosty pics


*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/904ee490da30ae7.jpg

*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/904ee48eed829d1.jpg

*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/904ee48eedf2538.jpg​


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

Looks good.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

Great OC - only ~1Ghz behind from the world record but this one looks more good to me with all the cores enabled


----------



## thebanik (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



d6bmg said:


> Looks good.



Thanks!!!



topgear said:


> Great OC - only ~1Ghz behind from the world record but this one looks more good to me with all the cores enabled



Thanks, but my crappy motherboard does not have an option to disable cores, otherwise would have certainly done that, if nothing else at the minimum would have gained me another 300-400Mhz,


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

^^ This is something new to me - I thought every performance mobo has option for disabling cores to push cpu clocks more higher - this option is even present in some ~4-5k AMD mobos - even I can play with cores using this - check it out 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1543948-post467.html

OC with all the cores enabled feels more good to me rather than hitting extra 300-400 Mhz with some cores disabled - for eg.  4 cores at 7.5 Ghz reads 30 Ghz and 2 cores at 8 Ghz reads 16 Ghz - though it's a noob like calculation somehow it still feels good 

BTW, can you post a temp reading with Ln2 using HWinfo app - never seen any LN2 setup with temps mentioned - so I'm a bit curious to know what will be the idle cpu temp with Ln2 with uch high vcore and high clock speed


----------



## thebanik (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



topgear said:


> ^^ This is something new to me - I thought every performance mobo has option for disabling cores to push cpu clocks more higher - this option is even present in some ~4-5k AMD mobos - even I can play with cores using this - check it out
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1543948-post467.html
> 
> OC with all the cores enabled feels more good to me rather than hitting extra 300-400 Mhz with some cores disabled - for eg.  4 cores at 7.5 Ghz reads 30 Ghz and 2 cores at 8 Ghz reads 16 Ghz - though it's a noob like calculation somehow it still feels good
> ...



Yeah, pretty strange, its not as if its a unique feature but in touch with MSI's bios team, they have promised to give me a beta to test by this week(though the week is almost over, so I think they wont be able to keep the promise)
motherboard temp. sensors(which the softwares read) are never of the highest quality and majority of them cannot read beyond -21C. The best sensor was on Gigabyte x58 UD9, even then it was capable of monitoring only till -79C.

And on LN2, temperatures are more like this, :d, this is from the latest session.

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388939_10150466057625559_831000558_8818816_15863588_n.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

*-151.2C* 

BTW nice oc. 
and in first post you mentioned Kingston memory. but G.Skill is showing up in CPU-Z screenshot.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



thebanik said:


> Yeah, pretty strange, its not as if its a unique feature but in touch with MSI's bios team, they have promised to give me a beta to test by this week(though the week is almost over, so I think they wont be able to keep the promise)



Then the next week you will get that for sure .. want to see how far it goes with 3/2/1 core enabled 



> motherboard temp. sensors(which the softwares read) are never of the highest quality and majority of them cannot read beyond -21C. The best sensor was on Gigabyte x58 UD9, even then it was capable of monitoring only till -79C.
> 
> And on LN2, temperatures are more like this, :d, this is from the latest session.
> 
> *a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388939_10150466057625559_831000558_8818816_15863588_n.jpg



Thanks for all of these great infos and the nice pic


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

8GHz looks pretty feasible on this chip... What TIM did you use?! (Ceramique? where did u get it?)


----------



## thebanik (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *-151.2C*
> 
> BTW nice oc.
> and in first post you mentioned Kingston memory. but G.Skill is showing up in CPU-Z screenshot.



Thanks, hehehehe, yeah changed the ram in the middle of the session...Will update.



topgear said:


> Then the next week you will get that for sure .. want to see how far it goes with 3/2/1 core enabled
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of these great infos and the nice pic



Thanks, keeping my fingers crossed, lets see.......



$$Lionking$$ said:


> 8GHz looks pretty feasible on this chip... What TIM did you use?! (Ceramique? where did u get it?)



Yeah thats what I am hoping for, lets see.......Though I do have Ceramique as well but used OCZ Freeze for this session......Ceramique was from ebay.com, and OCZ was a US Forum group buy,


----------



## Nipun (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*


Great!
From where/How you got liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

Are you in India....

I can't belive it till I see it personally....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *-151.2C*
> 
> BTW nice oc.
> and in first post you mentioned Kingston memory. but G.Skill is showing up in CPU-Z screenshot.



Yup..it is Gskill..the exact model is Gskill TRIDENT..I have the same one so I recognized it...

@OP
It's awesome to see some1 from our forum getting products from the manufactures to review..Good work..


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*

@ Nipun - SuperH3art - Reaper_vivek - _ TDF members have done this before with Ln2 - you guys should have a look at here as well 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/119527-amd-phenom-ii-955-asus-m4a79t-deluxe-go-sub-zero.html


----------



## thebanik (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



Nipun said:


> Great!
> From where/How you got liquid nitrogen?



There are hell lot of LN2 suppliers I believe in every city. Medical industry uses LN2 a lot. I believe there are many other uses as well. Catch is that, you need a supplier to send LN2 to your place (there is always an option to fill up your dewar by going to their place, but that is ofcourse cumbersome). Also without dewar they would never give LN2. 




Reaper_vivek said:


> Yup..it is Gskill..the exact model is Gskill TRIDENT..I have the same one so I recognized it...
> 
> @OP
> It's awesome to see some1 from our forum getting products from the manufactures to review..Good work..



Have been writing reviews and getting hardware for some years now....It was a long uphill task to get the first sample but if you are persistent then ........



SuperH3art said:


> Are you in India....
> 
> I can't belive it till I see it personally....



And you are not???

Anyways just a few links posted on TDF earlier.....have a long list otherwise....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/128246-i7-980x-evga-classified-msi-gtx-480-under-ln2.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/134862-weekend-benching-amd-phenom-ii-970-ln2.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...k-msi-gtx580-living-review-work-progress.html


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



thebanik said:


> Have been writing reviews and getting hardware for some years now....It was a long uphill task to get the first sample but if you are persistent then ........



Seems I have missed a lot on tdf...Great work though...Even I wanted to be a Hardware Reviewer(I review my own hardware for my online group) but I guess it takes a lot of patience..


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



thebanik said:


> There are hell lot of LN2 suppliers I believe in every city. Medical industry uses LN2 a lot. I believe there are many other uses as well. Catch is that, you need a supplier to send LN2 to your place (there is always an option to fill up your dewar by going to their place, but that is ofcourse cumbersome). Also without dewar they would never give LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the links - moved them into OC section - now your OC works will get more TDF members attention


----------



## thebanik (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: AMD FX8150 on MSI 990FXA-GD80 Powered by Antec HCP1200 and Cooled with LN2 @ 7467*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Seems I have missed a lot on tdf...Great work though...Even I wanted to be a Hardware Reviewer(I review my own hardware for my online group) but I guess it takes a lot of patience..



Basically even for hardware lent for Review purpose, most major computer manufacturers need to see ROI, which means, for which website you would be writing the review for. So you need to keep doing your work and get a name for your site before you reach out to the PR firms, and if you can convince them enough you will surely start getting hardware soon enough...



topgear said:


> thanks for the links - moved them into OC section - now your OC works will get more TDF members attention



Thanks,


----------

